
Bing's search algorithm has been had - jeremywrockford
Was doing some work for a client. Looks like 90s webcrawler all over again.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bing.com&#x2F;search?q=seattle%20personal%20injury%20attorney
======
chatmasta
One nice thing about Bing is that it actually offers an API. I had a client
who needed some scraping done -- basically, scrape a bunch (millions) of
search terms and then intersect the results -- and I was able to use the Bing
API to do it, without any need to beat Google CAPTCHA's or setup complex proxy
systems.

------
PuffinBlue
Looks like it pretty much works for "* personal injury attorney".

Slightly embarrassing.

~~~
jeremywrockford
definitely did a quick look on whats going on, all redirects to one URL,
here's there request:

HTTP/1.1 302 Found Date: Mon, 29 Jan 2018 22:12:45 GMT Content-Type:
text/html; charset=utf-8 Connection: keep-alive Set-Cookie:
__cfduid=d16c7107d2f0d7f82b98a8549260931421517263965; expires=Tue, 29-Jan-19
22:12:45 GMT; path=/; domain=.qpersonallawyer.com; HttpOnly Cache-Control:
private Location:
[http://google.com/?serverkw=Bellevue+Personal+Injury+Attorne...](http://google.com/?serverkw=Bellevue+Personal+Injury+Attorney&bingkw=&maindomain=qpersonallawyer.com)
X-Powered-By: ASP.NET Server: cloudflare CF-RAY: 3e4f88e5e2925534-ORD

